# Orbea Mitis



## scooter

Anyone have any thought or experience with the Orbea Mitis? I'm new to cycling. I'm a marathoner looking to get some variation in my training with cycling. A friend has a bike shop a built me a Mitis with Campy stuff. I've never been a cyclist, so I wouldn't know the difference but is this a decent "starter" bike? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Coolhand

scooter said:


> Anyone have any thought or experience with the Orbea Mitis? I'm new to cycling. I'm a marathoner looking to get some variation in my training with cycling. A friend has a bike shop a built me a Mitis with Campy stuff. I've never been a cyclist, so I wouldn't know the difference but is this a decent "starter" bike? Thanks in advance.


More then decent- this a very solid bike that should be perfect for your use. Orbea makes nice stuff, and getting one built with Campy is a very nice first bike.


----------



## Dave in Driggs

*good value*

I bought a 2004 Mitis with Campy Centaur from my local dealer last summer as my first road bike and it has been great. I normally ride a mtn bike but wanted a road bike to get some extra training days in when the trails are wet. I now enjoy road biking just as much as mtn biking.

I looked at all the brands and I really like the options that Orbea gives you when ordering a bike such as colors, double, triple, Campy, Shimano, etc. The finish on the Orbeas is beautiful too...no decals, just paint.


----------



## scooter

Thanks for the info guys. I have found the cycling to be a great addition to my running. You get a great workout without all the joint aches and pains. I have my first big group ride this weekend with a bunch of triathletes. We are riding 20 miles, running 10, riding 10 and the running 5. Thanks again.


----------



## Coolhand

scooter said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I have found the cycling to be a great addition to my running. You get a great workout without all the joint aches and pains. I have my first big group ride this weekend with a bunch of triathletes. We are riding 20 miles, running 10, riding 10 and the running 5. Thanks again.


No problem- don't forget to check out the racing/training/tri forum as well.


----------



## flakey

*My new 2005 MITIS*

built it up with my 1 yr. old Record group. I rode a sloping top tube bike for the first time last year and liked it but the frame was a bit heavy. So I looked for a lighter frame and fork with sloping TT. The Mitis looked like a good fit and value.
I live in the upper midwest so it will be awhile before it gets ridden.


----------



## scooter

flakey said:


> built it up with my 1 yr. old Record group. I rode a sloping top tube bike for the first time last year and liked it but the frame was a bit heavy. So I looked for a lighter frame and fork with sloping TT. The Mitis looked like a good fit and value.
> I live in the upper midwest so it will be awhile before it gets ridden.


Flakey, that looks very similar to my bike. I have the 04' frame in silver and blue also with the campy stuff. I live in Missouri, nice day today. Meet up with some friends and did 25 miles on the bike, then a 10 mile run and finished with another 25 miles on the bike. Think I'll sleep well tonight. Take care.


----------



## giantcfr1

I've got a 2004 Mitis2 + Carbon Frame and love it. I've had it for almost 10 months.


----------



## DRLski

damn you giant, I love your bike, wish they still made the orbeas in that color!!


----------



## giantcfr1

DRLski said:


> damn you giant, I love your bike, wish they still made the orbeas in that color!!


Thankyou for your feedback. I'm sad to say that ORBEA's just aren't big sellers here in Kyoto. The frame which replaced mine in the bike shop hasn't sold in 10 months. I have only every seen one other ORBEA being ridden around here and it is exactly the same frame and colour as mine. I was spewin'  when I saw it. He even purchased the same saddle. Here's his:


----------



## DRLski

bah, at least you have cooler wheels


----------



## giantcfr1

DRLski said:


> bah, at least you have cooler wheels


he he he


----------

